# "Reminiscing" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 12, 2013)

*Reminiscing Voting Thread
*
It's voting time again - time to tick the boxes and leave comment on the *three poems that caught your attention the most.

*Please take a little time to read the poems of this month's challenge:

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-challenges/135356-january-challenge-reminiscing.html

and vote for the *THREE POEMS you consider most deserving.* 

It is important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES.*

Those vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives the most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------

